

Startup Quote: Bob Parsons, founder, GoDaddy - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1599614453

======
raychancc
I believe that not much happens of any significance when we’re in our comfort
zone.

\- Bob Parsons (@DrBobParsons)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1599614453>

